# Blancpain/A.Lecoultre But How Old



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 14k gold Blancpain fob watch.t is not signe don the dial.However, it is signed on the inner case and on the movement.What is also suprising is that it is also signed on the movement with A.LeCoultre.It is a 15 rubies movement.The whole watch winds, sets, and runs perfect keeping near spot on time.The problem I have is dating it.There is a figure of what looks like a kangaroo, or it may even be a squirrell.any help on dating this watch would be greatly appreciated.There are some service etches on the inner case but I can't read them, as they are too small for me.




























I hope I have uploaded the images correctly.They are on imageshack.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Better photos of the hallmarks would date the case.

Blancpain et Fils made these LeCoultre movements .. so it isn't surprising, it's expected.

This will be a watch from about 1900 to 1930


----------



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

I was thinking around the early 1900's, sort of 02, 03 etc.i'll try and get some better photos of the hallmark, and put them on around monday/tuesday


----------



## watchthewatch (Mar 15, 2009)

Hopefully this photo is clear enough My link


----------

